# Dunnes Stores on Pricing Errors.



## SlurrySlump (19 Nov 2008)

I was in Dunnes Stores Cornelscourt today. We queued at the homewares register for 10 minutes because they only had one person on the till. After we had paid for the product we noticed that we had been overcharged by €2. We immediately went back to the register where the lady on the till insisted that we hadn't been overcharged despite the item being priced at €6 and the till receipt showing a charge of €8. Eventually she agreed with us and without apology said that if we wanted a refund we had to go over to the customer services desk in the far corner of the shop, where we had to queue a second time.  After making our complaint about the overpricing and the poor service from the person on the homewares register we were eventually handed back the €2 that we were overcharged. We pointed out that if this were Tesco's we would get to keep the item and a full refund. We also pointed out that they were in a win win situation and we were in a lose lose situation, having to queue twice to purchase the same product. When we asked to speak to a manager we were told that they were on their lunch.
It brought back forceably to me the reason why I shop in Tesco's and not in Dunnes Stores and why I will continue to do so.


----------



## St. Bernard (19 Nov 2008)

You should never accept " the manager is on his / her lunch line ". All supermarkets must have management cover at all time to deal with these issues.


----------



## FredBloggs (19 Nov 2008)

Very apt St Bernard commenting on a Dunnes Store thread!


----------



## St. Bernard (19 Nov 2008)

The dogs.....


----------



## z105 (19 Nov 2008)

> It brought back forceably to me the reason why I shop in Tesco's



In my local Tesco if there is a price discrepancy at the till one must go to the customer service desk at the other end of the shop to have it rectified, even though one might have pointed it out at the till at the time of purchase, this has happened to me a few times !


----------



## sam h (19 Nov 2008)

I posted before about Superquinn,  they also send you off to customer service, wait your turn, wait while someone goes to check the price & then they write a credit note and ask you to go BACK to the tills!!  All that you get your own money back.....never an apology about the error or the time wasted.

Dunnes gave me a full refund on an overcharge last year.


----------



## z105 (19 Nov 2008)

Yes, from what's being posted in this thread it appears the customer is always WRONG !



> Dunnes gave me a full refund on an overcharge last year.



And sure why wouldn't they? I don't think there is a time limit on refunds of overcharges?


----------



## CatherineB (26 Nov 2008)

Please understand that tills in Dunnes have absolutely no 'priveleges' whatsoever. You cannot do an exchange on them, you cannot give refunds, you cannot cancel an item (without manager authorisation) and you can't alter the price of an item (again..a manager is needed). She could however, have altered the price to the correct price DURING the transaction with a manager, nothing can be done once the sale is over.
 She can't do anything about the price discrepancy short of opening the till and giving you €2. If the mistake was that she had scanned the item twice, it could be rectified by giving the till a PTV (I don't know what it stands for) but the point is, it's not her fault she isn't able to rectify the problem and you had to go to customer services. If you're unhappy with how the tills operate in Dunnes, take it to head office.
Dunnes Cornelscourt is huge, there's definitely more than one manager. However, the manager is also not responsible for till procedures and head office are the only ones who are.


----------



## alaskaonline (26 Nov 2008)

Regardless if its Tesco, Superquinn or Dunnes - they're all nightmares when it comes to refunds and customer service! However I have to say that Dunnes has more items wrongly priced than others (and for some reason when I go shopping anyway) which is why I am trying to avoid them.


----------



## SlurrySlump (26 Nov 2008)

I eventually found the contact details for Dunnes Stores customer service on their website and sent them an email. One week on an I have not even had the courtesy of a reply.


----------



## CatherineB (26 Nov 2008)

Call in, huge new offices on Georges Street. Or ring them.


----------



## SlurrySlump (26 Nov 2008)

CatherineB said:


> Call in, huge new offices on Georges Street. Or ring them.


 
They have a customer service e mail address. Why would I need to phone them or call in to them?  Does anyone deal with their emails I wonder?


----------



## CatherineB (26 Nov 2008)

Because it's much easier to palm someone off with a standard response via email than in person or over the phone.


----------



## z105 (26 Nov 2008)

> Because it's much easier to palm someone off with a standard response via email than in person or over the phone.



Why bother having a customer service e-mail address then?


----------



## ubiquitous (26 Nov 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> Why bother having a customer service e-mail address then?



Precisely because the more people communicate by email, the easier it is to palm them off with a standard response via email, than in person or over the phone


----------



## sandrat (26 Nov 2008)

I got a reply within an hour from that email address. I was complaining that a member of staff twice tried to get me to move into the fitting room to breastfeed my baby


----------



## z105 (26 Nov 2008)

> Precisely because the more people communicate by email, the easier it is to palm them off with a standard response via email, than in person or over the phone



Slurryslump never got a reply ! not even a "standard response" - after a week !



> One week on an I have not even had the courtesy of a reply.


----------



## z105 (26 Nov 2008)

> I was complaining that a member of staff twice tried to get me to move into the fitting room to breastfeed my baby



Laws against that y'know - but that's a different thread!


----------



## SlurrySlump (26 Nov 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Precisely because the more people communicate by email, the easier it is to palm them off with a standard response via email, than in person or over the phone


 
I didn't even get a standard response from them.  Many companies deal with enquiries and complaints via email.


----------



## Lightning (26 Nov 2008)

Dunnes are stuck in a time warp. Their staff, stores are a disgrace. 

Lets hope when the Asda/Sainsburys take over takes place that they sort out the mess.


----------



## rmelly (26 Nov 2008)

fungus said:


> Dunnes are stuck in a time warp. Their staff, stores are a disgrace.
> 
> Lets hope when the Asda/Sainsburys take over takes place that they sort out the mess.


 
Seeing the Dunnes thread, I was just going to ask about this - whatever happened about that meeting of all store managers? Is there a takeover in the offing?


----------



## hopalong (26 Nov 2008)

also on the dunnes stores shops;dunnes are very good at mis pricing items,that is putting similar items on the shelves with the wrong price for that item,


----------



## Smashbox (26 Nov 2008)

hopalong said:


> also on the dunnes stores shops;dunnes are very good at mis pricing items,that is putting similar items on the shelves with the wrong price for that item,


 
Would that be the staff?


----------



## CatherineB (27 Nov 2008)

rmelly said:


> Seeing the Dunnes thread, I was just going to ask about this - whatever happened about that meeting of all store managers? Is there a takeover in the offing?




Clothes orders for 2009 have been cancelled, which sounds ominous to me. Heffernan hasn't said anything. 

Saying the staff are a disgrace is a bit harsh, I've been working there for 15 months and I've always dealt politely with customers, gone out of way to help them and when something screws up that isn't my fault, done my best to explain what the problem is. Lots of things go wrong which can't be blamed on a cashier etc. I'm sure you've dealt with some rude Dunnes employees, but we're not all rude and it's not an easy job. The stores too, several have been renovated, some are in the process of it.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Nov 2008)

CatherineB said:


> Clothes orders for 2009 have been cancelled, which sounds ominous to me. Heffernan hasn't said anything.
> 
> Saying the staff are a disgrace is a bit harsh, I've been working there for 15 months and I've always dealt politely with customers, gone out of way to help them and when something screws up that isn't my fault, done my best to explain what the problem is. Lots of things go wrong which can't be blamed on a cashier etc. I'm sure you've dealt with some rude Dunnes employees, but we're not all rude and it's not an easy job. The stores too, several have been renovated, some are in the process of it.



Indeed, just like anything else in life personalities come into the equation. 

I have shopped in Dunnes for many, many years and have found some of the staff to be rude and only interested in themselves whilst others would go out of their way to help and provide a 100% customer service.


----------



## SlurrySlump (28 Nov 2008)

Just like the upstairs section of the Stillorgan outlet where certain staff can huddle in a corner of the shop gossiping while the rest of the staff have to do all the work.


----------



## CatherineB (28 Nov 2008)

SlurrySlump said:


> Just like the upstairs section of the Stillorgan outlet where certain staff can huddle in a corner of the shop gossiping while the rest of the staff have to do all the work.



Sounds like there's crap management involved there.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Dec 2008)

mugga said:


> I Think Dunnes is an excellent store and have never had a problem with them. Any time I've ever had a problem it's been dealt with promptly and with good manners.



If they are sold off then just like Roches Stores they will probably be sorely missed.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (3 Dec 2008)

IN DUNNES TODAY.bought daughter jeans 22e.handed girl a 50 she gave me back 48e.hOW DUMB IS THAT.of


----------



## cleverclogs7 (3 Dec 2008)

IN DUNNES TODAY.bought daughter jeans 22e.handed girl a 50 she gave me back 48e.hOW DUMB IS THAT.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (3 Dec 2008)

I agree .... competition is a great thing. Dunnes have filled a gap for a long time.


----------



## Padraigb (3 Dec 2008)

cleverclogs7 said:


> IN DUNNES TODAY.bought daughter jeans 22e.handed girl a 50 she gave me back 48e.hOW DUMB IS THAT.



About as dumb as getting lost between the Shift key and the Caps Lock Key -- in other words, a mistake due to distraction or brief lapse of attention.

Did you give back the €20?


----------



## St. Bernard (3 Dec 2008)

cleverclogs7 said:


> IN DUNNES TODAY.bought daughter jeans 22e.handed girl a 50 she gave me back 48e.hOW DUMB IS THAT.


 

Poor girl could get fired if her till is out. Did you give it back?


----------



## CatherineB (3 Dec 2008)

Really easy to do actually, especially if you're on till for hours and the notes are really compressed. I gave someone €150 cashback instead of €100 one time, was completely exhausted, handed her a 50, forgot I did then counted out 5 20's. She didn't give it back.

Ha you wouldn't get fired, but the till operator results are displayed and examined, I suppose. Load of leniency at Christmas, but if your results are consistently bad, you will be called down over it, and probably retrained on tills. Unless it's you taking from them, in which case, gone.


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Dec 2008)

Padraigb said:


> About as dumb as getting lost between the Shift key and the Caps Lock Key -- in other words, a mistake due to distraction or brief lapse of attention.
> 
> Did you give back the €20?



Along with duplicating the post


----------

